

Ask HN: personal hosting - sniuff

Talking about hostings, what hosting would you recommend for personal website(-s)?
After two years of using stablehost.com I find myself in need of bigger hosting (space) for similar price (had 50% recurring).
Do you have any budget hosting recommendation?<p>I would use appfog but I need bigger than 100Mb database (mysql) for one of my projects.<p>It doesn't matter if it is PaaS or old-school ftp/cpanel hosting.
I would like to spend not more than 50$
======
ddod
I'd assume most HN users would spring for a VPS, and if you're looking for a
good price, check out lowendbox. You can easily get something for $12 a year.

~~~
sniuff
What are the lowest requirements for VPS to run a ~5 websites with minimal
load and couple of email boxes?

~~~
ddod
I can't know what you mean by minimal load, but I'm guessing you could get by
with 128mb RAM to run a few personal sorts of sites, but I've seen $7/m for
1-2gb RAM. Be sure to read comments to make sure the company is decent, as
most are run by just a single dude who could be flaky.

